# Plus de mise en veille quand je ferme le capot



## dovjacobs (28 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Comme l'intitulé du message l'indique, mon MBA ne se met plus en veille lorsque je ferme le capot. C'est en tout cas l'impression que j'ai, car quand je ferme l'écran et qu'il n'est pas branché, la batterie se vide comme s'il était allumé (ce n'est pas un problème de batterie, car tout fonctionne bien quand je m'en sers).

Merci par avance pour votre aide!

DJ


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2013)

une appli qui tourne peut-être en tache de fond et qui empeche la mise en veille


----------



## dovjacobs (1 Mars 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> une appli qui tourne peut-être en tache de fond et qui empeche la mise en veille


Merci!

J'ai souvent vu cela dans les réponses sur les forums. Mais la veille, ça devrait être la veille, non? Quand on met un PC en veille, il se met en veille...

Du coup, s'il faut que je ferme toutes les applications avant de refermer le capot, Ca va plus vite de juste l'éteindre dans ce cas...


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Mars 2013)

Ben fait un essai capot ouvert et voit si celui-ci se met en veille... s'il ne le fait pas faudra voir de ce coté là.


----------



## esimport (3 Mars 2013)

le défaut de mise en veille peut provenir peut être solutionné par une réinitialisation du SMC (voir recherche sur Google)

si cela ne fonctionne pas, alors, essayer de démarrer sur disque dur externe en USB. En cas d'insuccès, il s'agit d'un problème de carte-mère


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mars 2013)

Si tu veux réinitialiser le SMC voici la procédure:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## dovjacobs (4 Mars 2013)

Merci beaucoup! Ca a l'air de fonctionner maintenant.


----------

